# Australian wedding cake magazine



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm hoping someone out there can help me. I have a few editions of the amazing (quarterly?) Modern Wedding Cakes magazine, and I forgot where I bought them. Anyone know where they're sold in the US?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I found the website for you

http://www.modern-wedding.com/


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Momoreg,
Rosemary Watson has them.
Try www.sugarbouquets.com
Spoons


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hah! That's it!! Rosemary Watson!! Thanks so much.

Kimmie, thanks for the link. I tried contacting the publisher earlier this morning, but my email came back.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm glad Spoons came to the rescue...


----------

